# Neue Patchnotes - Meerestinte und Schneegestöber



## Kartengnom (9. Januar 2009)

hmm,

die teure, schwer mahlbare Schneegestöbertinte ist jetzt bald kaufbar ? dh Dunkelmondkarten wird es zum Schnäppchpreis geben ? 

Bei uns auf Lordaeron sind die Adligen nicht bezahlbar, Prismen für 3000 kaum noch zu verkaufen, Untod für 1700 und Chaos.. nur wenn sich jemand findet.

Sollten wir schnell Umskillen und einen anderen Beruf lernen ?

kg


----------



## marcloker (10. Januar 2009)

lest doch erst mal richtig die patchnotes.... du tauschst meerestinte gegen schneegestöbertinte...

"Jessica Kaufmann, eine neue Händlerin im Inschriftenkunde-Laden in Dalaran verkauft nun die meisten Tinten gegen den Preis einer Meerestinte. Für mehrere Töpfchen Meerestinte verkauft sie auch Schneegestöbertinte."

das wird das herstellen der kartensets sicherlich vereinfachen. aber die mats brauchst du immer noch. auch muss du die meerestinte erst mal farmen.
ich geh also nicht davon aus das der markt mit karten überschwemt wird.

ich würde erstmal abwarten.... 

reagiert doch nicht immer auf jede änderung mit panik^^

easy going..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (10. Januar 2009)

Mache eh immer noch am meisten gold durch glyphen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (10. Januar 2009)

ich auch. die glyphen bringen einen netten konstanten gewinn ein. und ich denke das die meisten da auch bei bleiben werden, außerdem werden viele das zeug erst mal für die inschriftenforschung weiter aufbrauchen.


----------



## Kartengnom (10. Januar 2009)

mit glyphen noch gold verdienen ? doch schon lange nicht mehr wirklich. zumindest auf lordaeron nicht.. die meisten sind unter 10 g stück.


----------



## marcloker (10. Januar 2009)

Kartengnom schrieb:


> mit glyphen noch gold verdienen ? doch schon lange nicht mehr wirklich. zumindest auf lordaeron nicht.. die meisten sind unter 10 g stück.



hab auch schon gehört das es von server zu server unterschiedlich ist.... auf tirion, hordenseite, ist es noch ok


----------



## Zofrok (12. Januar 2009)

Ich denk mal, dass es sicherlich etwas mehr Dunkelmond-Karten auf dem Markt geben wird. Werde dann auch selber überlegen
mir das Adligen Kartenset zuzulegen. Es macht die Karten im allgemeinen bezahlbarer.
Ich denke aber nicht, dass dies viel an der Rarität ändern wird. Glaub nicht, dass eine Schneegestöbertinte wenig Meerestinte
kosten wird. (Schätze 5, da pro Stack ca. 5 Meerestinte und 1 Schneegestöbertinte) Heisst statt aus einem Stack 5 Meerestinte
+ 1 Schneegestöbertinte zu bekommen, bekommt man nun 2 Schneegestöbertinte. Was mit Spottpreis nicht viel zu tun hat.


----------



## ThomasM9 (13. Januar 2009)

Zofrok schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, dass es sicherlich etwas mehr Dunkelmond-Karten auf dem Markt geben wird. Werde dann auch selber überlegen
> mir das Adligen Kartenset zuzulegen. Es macht die Karten im allgemeinen bezahlbarer.
> Ich denke aber nicht, dass dies viel an der Rarität ändern wird. Glaub nicht, dass eine Schneegestöbertinte wenig Meerestinte
> kosten wird. (Schätze 5, da pro Stack ca. 5 Meerestinte und 1 Schneegestöbertinte) Heisst statt aus einem Stack 5 Meerestinte
> + 1 Schneegestöbertinte zu bekommen, bekommt man nun 2 Schneegestöbertinte. Was mit Spottpreis nicht viel zu tun hat.



für eine Schneegestöbertinte muss man 10 Meerestinte bezahlen.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=33476.0


----------



## Zofrok (13. Januar 2009)

Auch in Ordnung, finde ich. Dann bekommt man aus 2 Stack Nordend Kräuter ungefähr 3 Schneegestöbertinte.
(2 durchs mahlen und 1 für die Meerestinten) Ist immernoch fair, da die meisten Schriftgelehrten wohl eher ein
Überfluss an Meerestinte haben und die gerne eintauschen.
Allerdings ist der Kurs nicht soooo imba, dass es nun ein Überfluss an Schneegestöbertinte auf dem Markt gibt.
10 Meerestinte wollen auch erstmal hergestellt werden.


----------



## Ziroban (13. Januar 2009)

Die solln mal lieber neue glyphe ins spiel haun, sonst ist der beruf doch schrott nur die schulterverzauberung ist geil....

wenn da nicht bald was passiert werde ich den beruf wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2009)

es wird nach patchreleas nen kurzen hipe geben da jeder seine tinte entauscht, danach haben die leute erstmal 0 tinte und es wird abebben ^^

...naja hab auch noch 800 Meerestinte auf der bank xD


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (15. Januar 2009)

Jo, hab mir auch schon ein paar stacks gesichert, bin aber auch der Meinung das sie so langsam mal neue Glyphen reinpatchen sollen. Mir fehlen jetzt noch ca. 10 glyphen dann hab ich ausgelernt und da es ja eine glücksache ist wer welche glyphe lernt hab ich dadurch net mal nen vorteil.

Bin für neue Glyphen-Rezepte als Drop (bop), damit die ganzen DK´s einem net das geschäft versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

